# New Forum Signature Permissions



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

In an effort to combat spam, registered users now must become "members" in order to use forum signatures with pictures and / or links.

In order to become a "member" one must have been registered for 5 days and had more than 30 posts.


----------

